# Bit.1 Test tone DVD



## lovedoc1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have completed my ipad instal. The only thing holding me up is the Bit.1 test tone DVD. I have the DVD. I just can't figure out how to rip a copy and import it into iTunes so I can put it onto my ipad. I have ripped tons of DVDs using Handbrake on my Mac but can seem to do this one. I have also tried my PC and no go. Any ideas?


----------



## lovedoc1 (Dec 12, 2009)

anyone have a digital copy of the DVD? Do I need the test tone DVD to set up the bit.1?


----------



## adbmw (Oct 28, 2011)

lovedoc1 said:


> I have completed my ipad instal. The only thing holding me up is the Bit.1 test tone DVD. I have the DVD. I just can't figure out how to rip a copy and import it into iTunes so I can put it onto my ipad. I have ripped tons of DVDs using Handbrake on my Mac but can seem to do this one. I have also tried my PC and no go. Any ideas?


I have an Android unit installed in my car and I was able to load the BitOne install CD onto a USB drive. Not sure how you would do this on an IPad. Anyway you could load it via Email? 
You do need the BitOne Setup tones to set up a BitOne


----------

